# Probiotics taken on empty stomach?



## lk65

Hello! I am new to the forum...first post. I recently started taking Primal Defense Ultra by Garden of Life. On the packaging, it suggests to take it on an empty stomach. It says to start with 1 pill per day, and work up to 3 pills per day. Right now, I've been taking 1 pill right before bedtime (usually 10pm), because my last meal is generally eaten by 7pm and I would think my stomach would be empty by then (although I can't be sure). My problem has to do with trying to work up to the 3 pills per day. I eat small, frequent meals (like every 3 hours) throughout the day. What constitutes an "empty stomach"? Would it be smack in the middle (at the 1.5 hour mark) between 2 meals? Is that enough time for my stomach to empty? Since it is just a "suggestion" to take on an empty stomach...would taking the Primal Defense Ultra with a meal diminish it's effectiveness in any way? The stuff isn't cheap, so if taking it with a meal (because it's more convenient for me) is going to lessen the effects...then I won't do it. It would just be easier for me to take it with meals, since it's refrigerated and I would have access to a fridge at the times that I eat my meals. I hope that makes sense!


----------



## Patman75

Take 1 first thing when you wake up. Then go get dressed/take a shower/ prepare breakfast...you get the idea.If one of mid day snacks is a piece of fruit you could take the probiotic 30 minutes after that. Fruit is usually digested in 20 minutes, 40 minutes for a bananna.And one right before bed like you are already doing.I hope this helps.Good luck.


----------



## IanRamsay

HiThey say take on an empty stomach because if a pro biotic is taken with food it stays in teh stomach with the food untill the food is digested and passed in to teh intestines. pro biotic bacteria is generally quite hard and will take a bit of a beating in the stomach, but if it is in there for too long with teh acid and food churning, there is a very good chance that it will be drastically affected in terms of potency when it finally does get to teh intestines. An empy stomach is basically 10% of your stomach capacity. (although how you can figure that out is anyones guess!)Basically as long as you take it at least two hours after food with a good slurp of water (preferably bottled) ITS ALL GOOD. obvioulsy the optimum time to take it is first thing in teh morning as your stomach will be truely empty.here is some general info on taking pro biotics and how to get teh best from them. the following strains have teh most research behind them in IBS studies with good positive outcomes in studies.L. bulgaricus, L. reuteri, L. plantarum, L. casei, B. bifidus, S. salivarius, and S. thermophilus and the yeast Saccharomyces boulardii. THERE ARE MANY MANY OTHERS though!here is some general info on taking them, if you dont already know it!They are best taken in the morning on an empty stomach, 30 minutes before food. ideally they should be taken for at least 3 weeks as it may take that long to see any results. although some people have a very good reaction in days. after 2 to 3 months they should be stopped for a while. if after a few days you start to notice that you can feel a physical difference or a worsening of your symptoms, start taking them again. other wise, there is no need to continue taking them untill you feel that you do need them. there isnt any harm in taking them as a permanant suppliment if they are taken is small numbers like in actimel or activia yoghurt, but if you are taking 10 billion cultures a day, it is good to give the body a break every now and then.also If at all possible, replace the FOS prebiotic with natural fruit and veg if you can tollerate it. FOS can play hell with the tummy in some people while it dosent bother others.After you start to take the probiotics, you may feel initially worse for a day to a week or so. this is called the herx reaction and unfortunately is perfectly normal. (Google it to get more detailed info). some people are not affected by herx and some are.if it gets too much though, just stopp teh probiotics for a few days and re start them at a half dose for a two weeks, then a three quarter dose for two weeks and then the full dose, and see how you get on with that.CHeersIan


----------



## lk65

Thank you both for your replies! You've been most helpful. It looks like I'll just have to drag myself out of bed 30 minutes early to take the probiotic on an empty stomach in the AM...because I generally eat my breakfast first thing out of bed (I get up at 4:30am). I'm just not used to jumping out of bed to run downstairs and take a pill, because I do a 20 minute in-bed stretching routine (I have back problems) before actually getting out of bed. So that will take some adjusting to, but I think I can handle it for a few weeks. My plan is to get up, go downstairs, take the probiotic, and crawl back into bed for my stretching routine. Simple enough.


----------



## IanRamsay

or you could just put your breakfast back 30 minutes! make it as easy for your self as you can mate, no stress!cheersIan


----------



## lk65

IanRamsay said:


> or you could just put your breakfast back 30 minutes! make it as easy for your self as you can mate, no stress!cheersIan


No can do...it would mess up my gym/work schedule. My last meal of the day is always around 6:30pm...I do not eat anything after that time...so when I wake up in the morning, I am HUNGRY and want to eat NOW! LOL It's not that big of a deal for me to run downstairs, grab the pill out of the fridge, and return back to bed to do my stretches. I can adapt to that easier than I can switching the time I eat my breakfast.







Thanks for your help!Linda


----------



## amanda8

Linda,If you eat at 6:30 and take your probiotic right before bed (I'm assuming with your early wake up time you probably go to bed around 9?) I think you'd be okay. I always take mine right before bed. My tummy is just too unpredictable to take anything in the mornings. I try to take my probiotic at least 3 hours after eating.


----------



## lk65

amanda8 said:


> Linda,If you eat at 6:30 and take your probiotic right before bed (I'm assuming with your early wake up time you probably go to bed around 9?) I think you'd be okay. I always take mine right before bed. My tummy is just too unpredictable to take anything in the mornings. I try to take my probiotic at least 3 hours after eating.


Hi Amanda,I usually go to bed around 10-ish...depends on when I leave work (I work evenings). I emailed the manufacturer (Garden of Life) of the probiotic that I'm taking (Primal Defense Ultra)...and they told me that I do NOT have to refrigerate any of their probiotics...so that's good news. This means that I can keep a stash on my nightstand and take 1 in the morning without having to run downstairs to get it out of the fridge. So that is my new plan...1 in the AM before waking up, 1 in the afternoon before I go to work, and 1 right before bedtime.


----------

